# Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

						Analysten sollen auf der CES Übernahmegerüchte gestreut haben, wonach Intel AMD übernehmen könnte. Hintergrund sei dabei keine Technologie, sondern eine Person. Unterhaltsam ist die Nummer auf jeden Fall, realistisch wohl eher weniger. Aber man sollte auch nie alles ausschließen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*


----------



## jadiger (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Genau weil AMDs CPUs Entwicklung ja soviel mit dem Ceo zu tun hat.
Was bringt der beste CEO wenn man, keine guten Entwickler hat gar nichts vielleicht.

Aber selbst ein Mittelmäßiger Ceo kann mit guten Entwicklern was reißen, viel wichtiger sind 
bei AMD die Personen die kein Schwein kennt.


----------



## yummycandy (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Da muß aber ne ganze Menge Kokain verteilt worden sein.....


----------



## 3dfx01 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Was für ein Schwachsinn, ist das ein absichtlich Gerüchte was man bringen wollte, um zu erfahren wie viele dumme Leute das wirklich glauben  Das auch noch wegen einer Person, die genau nichts mit Technik zu tun hat, ach bitte das ist lächerlich³.


----------



## .oLo. (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Das einzige was an der ganzen Kiste glaubwürdig klingt ist, das Huang im Falle einer NVIDIA Übernahme der gesamt Chef sein wollte... 

Passt zu seiner selbstverliebten Art.


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Das kann sie ja kommissarisch nebenher noch machen.^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

So einen Mist können wirklich nur Analysten labern.


----------



## woerli (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Völliger Quatsch....
Kann man sich doch an drei Fingern abzählen, dass das kartellrechtlich schon völlig unmöglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Wenn Intel Su als neuen CEO haben will, müssen sie einfach nur die Brieftasche öffnen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Su eine Gehaltsvorstellung hat, die Intel problemlos stemmen könnte.
Allerdings kenne ich ihren Vertrag bei AMD nicht. Vielleicht verbietet der einen direkten Weg zu Intel.


----------



## purzelpaule (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Eine Übernahme von AMD durch Intel ist kartellrechtlich schon ausgeschlossen, da es zu einem Quasi-Monopol führen würde. Das ist in US aber gar nicht gern gesehen und würde eine Zwangssplittung nach sich ziehen. Auch eine Übernahme durch Nvidia ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, da dies am momentanen Markt auch zu einem Monopol führen würde, was sich erst ändern würde, wenn Intel im Grafikkarten-Markt genügend Anteile hätte.


----------



## fipS09 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Das ist doch das gleiche wie im Fußball, wenn man genug Gehalt zahlt würde Su garantiert wechseln. Wie jeder andere normaldenkende Mensch auch, glaube nicht daß die Frau Fangirl von AMD ist.


----------



## Krabonq (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Und diese Vollpfosten bekommen auch noch Geld für solche Schwachsinnsaussagen UND schaffen es dann auch noch auf PCGH, GS etc. ...


----------



## Bunkasan (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Wohl kein Zufall, was für ein Wörtchen sich in der Berufsbezeichnung dieser modernen Glaskugelgucker versteckt, das meiste was die von sich geben is fürn...


----------



## DrOwnz (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Intel Su als neuen CEO haben will, müssen sie einfach nur die Brieftasche öffnen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Su eine Gehaltsvorstellung hat, die Intel problemlos stemmen könnte.
> Allerdings kenne ich ihren Vertrag bei AMD nicht. Vielleicht verbietet der einen direkten Weg zu Intel.



Genau das, üblich sind 2 bis 5 Jahre Anstellungsverbot bei direkten Konkurrenten, aber da gibt es sicherlich Wege sich herauszukaufen oder irgendwelche juristischen Tricks.


----------



## angelicanus (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Nachdem was Su bei AMD geleistet hat, würde ich vermuten, dass sie selbst gigantische Summen der Konkurrenz nicht weglocken können.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



> aber an Gerüchten ist auch immer ein Funke Wahrheit


Ja, klar.
Die Pyramiden hat Apophis gebaut und nächste Woche klauen uns die Ori mit dem Supergate die Sonne.

Das Niveau der Beiträge sinkt immer tiefer.
Wie war doch gleich das Echo von Niveau ... ?


----------



## fipS09 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Finde den Artikel reflektiert und in Ordnung, sollen die Autoren jetzt hier nicht mehr auf Gerüchte eingehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Finde den Artikel reflektiert und in Ordnung, sollen die Autoren jetzt hier nicht mehr auf Gerüchte eingehen?



Nicht wenn die Gerüchte so offensichtlich unrealistisch sind. Selbst wenn Intel Interesse an Lisa Su hätte, dafür kauft kein Unternehmen wie Intel eine komplette Firma wie AMD auf (den Kaufpreis würde ein CEO alleine niemals rechtfertigen, egal wie gut der ist), somal Intel das auch wegen seiner Marktstellung, wie ja schon angemerkt wurde, garnicht könnte.


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Bei den Aktien Kurs von Intel sind Gerüchte sogar wieder vorteilhaft


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Kann ja sein das die an den Aktienkurs drehen wollen


----------



## TeKila (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Die Wort Verwandtschaft tritt heute immer mehr zutage...
Analysten und ihre Analysen sind meistens für den Popo


----------



## acc (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

da hat das kartellamt aber eine menge mitzureden, also eher unwahrscheinlich. obwohl bei der trump administration weiss man nie, was am ende dabei rauskommt.


----------



## mrpendulum (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Schlimmer als das Gerücht ist dieser Clickbait-Artikel.


----------



## Bleistein (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Frage mich, was Michael Pachter dazu sagt.. 

Klingt jedenfalls wie eine Folge "Suits".


----------



## cubanrice987 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Das Gerücht kommt irgendwie alle paar Jahre wieder. Irgendwie lustig...


----------



## Linmoum (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Das Gerücht kommt irgendwie alle paar Jahre wieder. Irgendwie lustig...



Und zudem Schwachsinn hoch zehn. Aber klar, die Kartellwächter in den USA haben ja nichts einzuwenden. Nein, ganz sicher nicht.

Bei solchen News reicht es schon, auf Logik hin zu überprüfen. Aber nein, lieber alles raushauen, was irgendwo kursiert.


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Ich würde bei dem ganzen Bohei der letzten Jahre rund um das Thema GPU laut loslachen, wenn das passieren würde.

Ist allerdings kartellrechtlich völlig aussichtslos.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Wenn es so weiter geht, läuft es vielleicht irgendwann grad anders herum und AMD übernimmt Intel  

Nein, Spaß beiseite, sowas wird nie passieren. Eher übernimmt Intel nVidia, aber selbst das wäre kartellrechtlich schon bedenklich.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn es so weiter geht, läuft es vielleicht irgendwann grad anders herum und AMD übernimmt Intel



Ich würde niemals nie sagen


----------



## DeiNaGoN (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Abgesehen davon, dass Ganze kartellrechtlich keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben sollte, hat Lisa Su noch einen intrinsischen Anreiz, bei AMD zu bleiben. Sie hält als CEO 2,14 Millionen Aktien der Firma. Zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Übernahme als CEO (08.10.2014) lag deren Kurs bei 2,72 $. Tagesaktuell liegt er nun bei knapp über 20 $ und ich traue ihr zu, diesen Kurs innerhalb des nächsten Jahrfünfts in den Bereich 40 $ plus zu bringen. AMD ist im Vergleich zu Nvidia und Intel massiv unterkapitalisiert am Markt, sodass das durchaus drin ist. Es darf sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, was das alleine für sie für eine Vermögenssteigerung darstellt.


----------



## OField (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



> []...  Analysten sollen nun die Mutmaßung geäußert haben ...[]


Wäre wünschenswert, dass die Nachrichten auf PCGH wieder auf Fakten basieren und nicht auf das, was irgendein Depp auf den Tisch geschissen hat.


----------



## Basti1988 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Wird nie und nimmer passieren, die Kartellwächter lassen grüßen.


----------



## Toxi1965 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Das Intel AMD ausschalten möchte ist klar .... Aber wegen einer Person ? Der Gedanke ist alleine so bescheuert .... " Kopfklatsch " ....wegen einer Person !!! ?? 

OK ...ich habe mich gut unterhalten dürfen !


----------



## Lelwani (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



OField schrieb:


> Wäre wünschenswert, dass die Nachrichten auf PCGH wieder auf Fakten basieren und nicht auf das, was irgendein Depp auf den Tisch geschissen hat.




erwartest du das hier?! POKEMON


----------



## Drayygo (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Abgesehen davon, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, finde ich den Artikel nicht schlecht - aus zwei Gründen: 

1. In der extrem unwahrscheinlichen Variante, dass es so kommen sollte würde ich gerne das Gesicht von Jensen Huang sehen, wenn Lisa Su das kriegt, was er nicht bekommen hat (CEO Posten vom Gesamtunternehmen)
2. Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, hätte der Artikel durchaus für interessante Diskussionen getaugt - wenn er nicht von "mimimi das ist ja nur ein Gerücht" / "steinigt den Autor" - brüllenden Leuten gehijacked worden wäre. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Naja, der ANAList hat wohl böses Zeug geraucht 
Wenn schon spekulieren, dann mit der Grafikkartensparte von AMD. Damit hätte Intel auf einen Schlag genug Know-How für eigene Lösungen und es bestünde kein Monopol. Das täte dem Markt auch gut. Ich denke nur, dass Intel noch schlimmer ist als Nvidia, wenn sie einmal die Oberhand haben, weil sie noch mehr Kohle haben, viel viel mehr


----------



## shootme55 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Würd erklären warum sie keine neuen Prozessoren auf den Markt bringen. Ryzen 4 wird einfach mit Intel-Logo veröffentlicht. Der Deal scheint schon länger geplant. Vermutlich arbeitet Intel deshalb auch an einer Enthusiast-Grafikkarte und AMD nur noch am Mainstream. NVidia zittert schon vor Angst und übernimmt daher Intel-Standards in ihren Treibern (Intels Freesync). 
Deshalb wurden auch die Immobilien von AMD und die Fabs veräußert. Man braucht keine 2 Prestige-Firmensitze, und die Produktionskapazität wäre auch zu hoch gewesen. Das haben sicher Moore und Sanders schon vor 15 Jahren so eingefädelt dass es dazu kommt, diese schlauen Silberfüchse. 

Und alles vermutlich nur um Lederjacke zu ärgern....


----------



## fipS09 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Drayygo schrieb:


> 2. Auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist, hätte der Artikel durchaus für interessante Diskussionen getaugt - wenn er nicht von "mimimi das ist ja nur ein Gerücht" / "steinigt den Autor" - brüllenden Leuten gehijacked worden wäre. Schade eigentlich.



Das geht hier doch bei jeder News so, ständig wird sich über Clickbait Artikel gewundert und beschwert, aber das irgendwie Geld verdient werden muss versteht keiner. Das hier ist nicht Chefkoch.de, ich vermute Mal mehr als die Hälfte der Besucher einer Seite für PC-Hardware sind in der Lage einen Addblocker zu nutzen, damit braucht man auch einfach deutlich mehr Klicks. Warum man News die einem nicht passen nicht einfach ignoriert erschließt sich mir absolut nicht.


----------



## shootme55 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals nie sagen



Porsche lässt grüßen...


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Intel holt sich Lisa Su   Ich denke so schnell wird sie sicher nicht wechseln, auch sie wird vermutlich über die Stelle von Intel bescheid wissen, es ist schon lange in den Medien. Und eine Übernahme von AMD durch Intel können diese Analysten erst Recht vergessen, die Kartelbehörden werden dem wegen einem Monopol das Intel dann hat nicht zustimmen.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> In der nächsten News machen wir dann Dschungelcamp, sehr gute Idee, ist ja inhaltlich fast das Gleiche.



Ja bitte, aber nicht vergessen zu erwähnen welche PC Hardware dort vverwendet wird, das wollen wir alle unbedingt wissen


----------



## Eckism (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Ob der gute Raja dann bei Intel rausfliegen würde?

Ach ja, ich meld mich freiwillig für den Job bei Intel, Preise erhöhen kann ich besser...mit dem Marktanteil geht da noch viel mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



.oLo. schrieb:


> Das einzige was an der ganzen Kiste glaubwürdig klingt ist, das Huang im Falle einer NVIDIA Übernahme der gesamt Chef sein wollte...
> 
> Passt zu seiner selbstverliebten Art.



Von einem Übernahmeversuch oder auch nur -interesse Intels weiß ich nichts. Aber zumindest für die angedachte Partnerschaft mit AMD soll die Führungsfrage letztlich das KO gewesen sein, weil Huang nicht einmal eine Doppelspitze akzeptiert hätte. Sehr schade für uns – AMD + Nvidia war vor 15 Jahren eine Top-Kombination und hätte sich technisch viel besser ins Portfolio gefügt als ATI.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Intel Su als neuen CEO haben will, müssen sie einfach nur die Brieftasche öffnen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Su eine Gehaltsvorstellung hat, die Intel problemlos stemmen könnte.
> Allerdings kenne ich ihren Vertrag bei AMD nicht. Vielleicht verbietet der einen direkten Weg zu Intel.



Verträge sind kein Strafrecht; sie können allenfalls hohe Entschädigungszahlungen bei Vertragsbruch festlegen. Der Wechsel wäre also nur eine Frage des Geldes. Aber das Intel gar keinen anderen CEO findet und um jeden Preis Su haben möchte, darf getrost bezweifelt werden. Der Leiter eines derart großen Konzerns muss ja nicht einmal besonders technisches Verständnis mitbringen, weil er eher mit unternehmerischen Aspekten beschäftigt ist.




purzelpaule schrieb:


> Eine Übernahme von AMD durch Intel ist kartellrechtlich schon ausgeschlossen, da es zu einem Quasi-Monopol führen würde. Das ist in US aber gar nicht gern gesehen und würde eine Zwangssplittung nach sich ziehen. Auch eine Übernahme durch Nvidia ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, da dies am momentanen Markt auch zu einem Monopol führen würde, was sich erst ändern würde, wenn Intel im Grafikkarten-Markt genügend Anteile hätte.



Selbst mit einer Teilung AMDs dürften die Kartellbehörden Einwände haben, denn Intel ist auch der größte Anbieter von Grafikeinheiten weltweit.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Intel hat angekündigt am 24. Januar einen neuen CEO vorzustellen. Ich glaube kaum, dass bis dahin noch eine Fusion mit AMD möglich ist.


----------



## Ampere (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Ich hab jetztens in der Dorfstube auch gehört ich werde bald CEO von Nvidia. Die Tante eines Sohnes eines Cousines hat das gesagt. Muss stimmen.


----------



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Steht doch schon in der Headline A.N.A.Lysten glauben...^^
Schade das ich fürs Galuben nicht so fürstlich bezahlt werde...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Wobei die Chefs von AMD und Nvidia ja auch verwandt sind. 
Wäre mal interessant, was dort so beim Familientreffen zu Weihnachten an Internas ausgetauscht wurde. Muss ja einen Grund geben, warum NVidia jetzt plötzlich einen Treiber mit AdaptiveSync bringt.


----------



## badiceman66 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

mein vorschlag an intel wäre ja raja  koduri zum neuen chef zu machen , hoffe er führt das unternehmen dann so erfolgreich wie die amd radeon group 

mfg


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ÃœbernahmegerÃ¼chte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Ãœbernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



badiceman66 schrieb:


> mein vorschlag an intel wäre ja raja  koduri zum neuen chef zu machen , hoffe er führt das unternehmen dann so erfolgreich wie die amd radeon group
> 
> mfg



Weil er bei AMD das Unternehmen geleitet hat? Mit der Realität nimmst du es nicht so genau oder?


Raja Koduri – Wikipedia

Damit du auch weißt, über wen du sprichst. 

Helfe immer gern.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ÃœbernahmegerÃ¼chte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Ãœbernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weil er bei AMD das Unternehmen geleitet hat? Mit der Realität nimmst du es nicht so genau oder?


 Er hat doch nur gesagt, daß Koduri die AMD Radeon Group geleitet hat.
Und das stimmt.

Ob ihn Nvidia als Chef einstellen würde, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## badiceman66 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ÃœbernahmegerÃ¼chte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Ãœbernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weil er bei AMD das Unternehmen geleitet hat? Mit der Realität nimmst du es nicht so genau oder?
> 
> 
> Raja Koduri – Wikipedia
> ...



ich helfe dir gerne zu verstehen was ich geschrieben  er führte die amd radeon group (sry ich vergaß technologies dazu zu schreiben ) laut deinem wiki artikel den du dankenswerter weise rausgesucht hast war  

"Koduri war Senior Vice President und Chief Architect der AMD Radeon Technologies Group und damit für die Grafiktechnologien in AMD-APUs, -GPUs, Semi-Custom- sowie GPU-Computing-Produkten verantwortlich"

was so ziemlich das ist was ich geschrieben habe  mit keinem wort erwähnte ich das er amd ceo bzw chef war  , er war chef der graka abteilung 

also ich denke ich weiß über wen ich gesprochen habe 

ich helfe dir auch gerne  weiter   

mfg


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Finde den Artikel reflektiert und in Ordnung, sollen die Autoren jetzt hier nicht mehr auf Gerüchte eingehen?


Das ist aber eine eindeutige Falschaussage:


> aber an Gerüchten ist auch immer ein Funke Wahrheit


.
An vielen Gerüchten ist aber auch gar nichts an Wahrheit, nicht das Geringste.

Und das weiß der Autor auch ganz genau.


----------



## Krabonq (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ÃœbernahmegerÃ¼chte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Ãœbernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weil er bei AMD das Unternehmen geleitet hat? Mit der Realität nimmst du es nicht so genau oder?



Und du wohl nicht so sehr mit genauem Lesen und Verständnis von offensichtlichem Sarkasmus.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Da hat wohl jemand während der Veranstaltung einen Scherz gemacht und die Medien greifen das natürlich auf.


----------



## fipS09 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine eindeutige Falschaussage



Ist das so? Mir kam es beim Lesen des Artikels so vor als hätte der Autor ausreichend darauf hingewiesen das es sich um ein GERÜCHT handelt, welches zudem noch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Trotzdem kursiert diese Analysten-Meinung derzeit im Internet, warum soll ein Portal über PC Hardware das nicht zumindest aufgreifen und eine Plattform bieten um darüber zu debattieren?



Bevier schrieb:


> [...]


Da kann man vielleicht die Überschriften kritisieren, aber in dem Fall beschreibt die Headline doch Recht deutlich den Inhalt des Artikels oder nicht?


----------



## facehugger (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Chefs von AMD und Nvidia ja auch verwandt sind.
> Wäre mal interessant, was dort so beim Familientreffen zu Weihnachten an Internas ausgetauscht wurde. Muss ja einen Grund geben, warum NVidia jetzt plötzlich einen Treiber mit AdaptiveSync bringt.


Letztes Jahr zwischen Frühstück und Gänsebraten. Jensen zu Su: wenn du mir mit deiner Radeon VII nicht volle Wucht gegen meinen RTX-Karren fährst, öffne ich mich für Adaptive Sync. 

Gut, darfst als kleinen Anreiz noch meine Lederjacke für ein Weilchen tragen. Su kurz am überlegen, Deal...

Gruß


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

lntel rund 42 € liegt gemittelt auf -0,25% z.Z. -legt nach schätzung mal gerade 0,21USD zu Intel 71 Milliarden auf nur 75 Millarden +5%
AMD rund 18 € liegt gemittelt auf +002% z.Z. Liegt aktuell bei 0.13USD. Nach Prognosen soll von 31.12. 18 6,5 Millarden bis 2020 bei 8 Milliarden liegen +23%
AMD liefert natürlich auch nur 10% aller X86 Prozessoren und die Zahlen stehen für jeweils die gesamten Unternehmen. Sieht genauso aus wie die IPC steigerung^^

Deshalb glaube ich kaum das die beiden mit Größten Anleger die von AMD,Intel,Nvidia Anteile besitzen- BlackRock(AMD/Intel/NV 6%/6%/5%) und Vanguard(AMD/Intel/NV 6%/10%/5%)- das abnicken. Weil sich ihr Risiko erhöht. Nvidia Hätte Plötzlich einen GPU-Giganten vor sich!
Je nachdem wie Intel AMD Schlucken würde/Welche Anteile wie vergeben werden, könnte der Wert von Intel sogar fallen wärend AMD teurer wird was schlecht für Anleger von Intel ist, weil AMD Ausgangswert wesentlich geringer ist.

Viele Firmen erhoffen sich durch aufgekauft werden aus niedriegen schwarzen oder sogar roten Zahlen zu kommen. Meistens verbrennt das Plus aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder und der Mutterkonzern baut den aufgekauften Partner ab. Und das weiß der Vorstand von AMD genauso wie die Großen Anleger, UND Intel die dann doch nur die Patente und Technologien übrig behalten = Teures Monopol.

Interessanter wäre Nvidia kauft AMD- Andersrum ist bei 122€ Aktienwert von NV eine Ente, das sieht dann aus wie bei Porsche und VW^^- .Sobald Intel GPUs am Markt hat. Damit durch den Kauf kein Monopol endsteht.  
Die Müssten nicht mal umziehen die Firmen sind doch in der Selben Stadt, oder?

Das wäre eine Blase meiner Meinung nach. Und hat mit CEO übernahme nichts zu tun. Das könnte Intel viel Billiger haben


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ÃœbernahmegerÃ¼chte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Ãœbernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Und du wohl nicht so sehr mit genauem Lesen und Verständnis von offensichtlichem Sarkasmus.


Der offensichtliche Sarkasmus besteht sicher darin, dass Koduri an der Einführung des HBM Speichers beteiligt war, einer der letzten Strohhalme bei AMD und aktuell das einzige Verkaufsargument der R7.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Also, bevor die Sache total aus dem Ruder läuft und am Ende noch schwerwiegende Fehler bei der Besetzung des Postens geschehen, würde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und für Intel den CEO machen. So schwer kann das ja nicht sein, wenn man bedenkt, was da schon für Gestalten an der Spitze waren, während der Laden trotzdem lief. Beim fachlichen Background scheint Intel ja auch sehr flexibel zu sein und notfalls habe ich bestimmt auch noch irgendwo eine Lederjacke herumliegen.

Die Fachpresse kann ja schon mal über dieses Gerücht berichten, dann erfährt Intel wenigstens von meinem Vorschlag. Wenn ich da anrufe, werde ich ja immer schon vom Empfang abgewimmelt - diese Flachzangen schmeiße ich natürlich raus, sobald ich Chef bin. Ist ja klar, dass sie dem Wohl des Unternehmens entgegen arbeiten, wenn sie mich blockieren.

Ach ja, und bitte etwas Beeilung bei der Entscheidung. Ich möchte wenigstens eine Weile auf dem Thron sitzen, bevor AMD Intel übernimmt. - Wie jetzt, davon habt ihr noch nichts gehört? Die Spatzen pfeifen es doch von den Dächern ...


----------



## XXTREME (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ÃœbernahmegerÃ¼chte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Ãœbernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weil er bei AMD das Unternehmen geleitet hat? Mit der Realität nimmst du es nicht so genau oder?
> 
> 
> Raja Koduri – Wikipedia
> ...



Wer (richtig) lesen kann und auch versteht was geschrieben wurde ist klar im Vorteil .


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist das so?


Ja, das ist eine eindeutige Falschaussage:


> "an Gerüchten ist auch immer ein Funke Wahrheit"


.
Nochmal erkläre ich es nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: ÃœbernahmegerÃ¼chte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Ãœbernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Wer (richtig) lesen kann und auch versteht was geschrieben wurde ist klar im Vorteil .




Dann geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und versuch wenigstens nen neuen Witz. Was du da schreibst steht hier bereits 1:1 im Thread. 
Also im Zweifel, vor der eigenen Türe kehren oder einfach was zum Thema äußern....

Als OT gemeldet.


----------



## Lokal_Admin (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



yummycandy schrieb:


> Da muß aber ne ganze Menge Kokain verteilt worden sein.....



Die Kenner unter sich? - Gerüchte halt


----------



## sterreich (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



jadiger schrieb:


> Genau weil AMDs CPUs Entwicklung ja soviel mit dem Ceo zu tun hat.
> Was bringt der beste CEO wenn man, keine guten Entwickler hat gar nichts vielleicht.
> 
> Aber selbst ein Mittelmäßiger Ceo kann mit guten Entwicklern was reißen, viel wichtiger sind
> bei AMD die Personen die kein Schwein kennt.


Ich bezweifle irgendwie, das da nur Stümper in der Entwicklungsabteilung bei Intel herumsitzen. Der jährliche Neuaufguss mit 5% Mehrleistung war ziemlich sicher eine Managemententscheidung. 
Es bringen die beisten Angestellten nichts, wenn das Management ihnen nicht das richtige Maß an Freiraum gibt und sie beim Budget und mit Vorschriften übermäßig einschränkt.

Su ist nicht der einzige Grund, warum es bei AMD gut läuft, aber sie hat sicher keinen kleinen Anteil daran.


.oLo. schrieb:


> Das einzige was an der ganzen Kiste glaubwürdig klingt ist, das Huang im Falle einer NVIDIA Übernahme der gesamt Chef sein wollte...
> 
> Passt zu seiner selbstverliebten Art.


Soweit ich weiß, war das auch der Grund, warum AMD das damals größere ATI gekauft hat, obwohl man erst Nvidia übernehmen wollte.


DeiNaGoN schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Ganze kartellrechtlich keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben sollte, hat Lisa Su noch einen intrinsischen Anreiz, bei AMD zu bleiben. Sie hält als CEO 2,14 Millionen Aktien der Firma. Zum Zeitpunkt ihrer Übernahme als CEO (08.10.2014) lag deren Kurs bei 2,72 $. Tagesaktuell liegt er nun bei knapp über 20 $ und ich traue ihr zu, diesen Kurs innerhalb des nächsten Jahrfünfts in den Bereich 40 $ plus zu bringen. AMD ist im Vergleich zu Nvidia und Intel massiv unterkapitalisiert am Markt, sodass das durchaus drin ist. Es darf sich jeder selbst ausrechnen, was das alleine für sie für eine Vermögenssteigerung darstellt.


Soweit ich weiß ist es in den USA oft üblich, dass der CEO eine gewisse Anzahl an Aktien des Unternehmens halten muss. Krzanich hat ja vor der Spectre/Meltdown-Veröffentlichung alles bis auf das erforderliche Minimum verkauft.
Mal davon abgesehen: Wie glaubst du wohl würde der AMD-Kurs vor einer Intel-Übernahme in die Höhe schnellen?


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Leiter eines derart großen Konzerns muss ja nicht einmal besonders technisches Verständnis mitbringen, weil er eher mit unternehmerischen Aspekten beschäftigt ist.


Dem würde ich widersprechen, der unternehmerische Aspekt ist zwar wichtiger, wenn ein CEO aber keine Ahnung von den Prozessabläufen hat, setzt er mitunter an den falschen Stellen den Sparstift an. Darüber stößt man in unseren Gefilden gerne bei ausgelagerter IT die teuer "zurückgeholt" wird. Kann mir bspw. gut vorstellen, dass man bei Intel die Prozessorentwicklung in den letzten 10 Jahren zusammengestrichen hat, da eh außer Konkurrenz.


Eine Übernahme halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Obwohl die Kartellwächter in den USA seit langem recht zahnlos agieren würden sie das wohl verhindern. Was ich mir schon eher vorstellen kann ist, dass man Su als CEO abwerben will sofern finanziell und rechtlich möglich.


----------



## .oLo. (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Von einem Übernahmeversuch oder auch nur -interesse Intels weiß ich nichts. Aber zumindest für die angedachte Partnerschaft mit AMD soll die Führungsfrage letztlich das KO gewesen sein, weil Huang nicht einmal eine Doppelspitze akzeptiert hätte. Sehr schade für uns – AMD + Nvidia war vor 15 Jahren eine Top-Kombination und hätte sich technisch viel besser ins Portfolio gefügt als ATI.



Mir war ebenfalls nichts dazu bekannt, das Intel interesse an Nvidia gehabt haben soll, ich bezog mich bei meiner Aussage auf folgenden Teil aus dem Artikel:


> Sonderlich ernst nehmen kann man die Nummer im Moment wohl noch nicht,  aber an Gerüchten ist auch immer ein Funke Wahrheit und es ist ja auch  so, dass Intel durchaus schon mal an Nvidia  interessiert war, das aber an der Tatsache gescheitert sein soll, dass  Jensen Huang dann CEO des Gesamtunternehmen werden wollte. Das wollte  man dann in Santa Clara wohl nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



facehugger schrieb:


> > _Wobei die Chefs von AMD und Nvidia ja auch verwandt sind. _
> > _Wäre mal interessant, was dort so beim Familientreffen zu Weihnachten an Internas ausgetauscht wurde. Muss ja einen Grund geben, warum NVidia jetzt plötzlich einen Treiber mit AdaptiveSync bringt. _
> 
> 
> ...



Ist eher so, das AMD mit etwas drohen musste. Denn AMD hat keine direkten Vorteile von der AdaptiveSync-Unterstützung durch NVidia.


----------



## Helmi-87 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Moin Leute,

musste erstmal auf den Kalender gucken, ob heute schon der erste April ist .

Das mit der Nvidia-Übernahme durch Intel, kommt sicher von diesem Gerücht:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wirtschaft-Thema-238882/News/Intel-koennte-Nvidia-uebernehmen-1040563/

Wie schon erwähnt, wollte wohl AMD damals Nvidia übernehmen:

AMD wollte eigentlich Nvidia kaufen und nicht ATI - WinFuture.de

„Der CPU-Hersteller Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) wollte vor seinem Kauf des Grafikchipspezialisten ATI Technologies ursprünglich dessen Konkurrenten Nvidia aufkaufen. Dies berichtet das US-Wirtschaftsmagazin 'Forbes'. […]


Zunächst wandte sich AMD unter der Führung seines ehemaligen Chefs Hector Ruiz an Nvidia, um über einen möglichen Kauf zu verhandeln, heißt es unter Berufung auf frühere Mitarbeiter des Unternehmens. Letztlich scheiterten die Verhandlungen aber, weil Nvidia-Chef Jen-Hsun Huang darauf bestand, der Chief Executive Officer (CEO) der im Zuge eines Zusammenschlusses der beiden Hersteller entstehenden Firma zu werden.“

Ein wirklich lustiger Geselle, dieser Huang .


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das geht hier doch bei jeder News so, ständig wird sich über Clickbait Artikel gewundert und beschwert, aber das irgendwie Geld verdient werden muss versteht keiner. Das hier ist nicht Chefkoch.de, ich vermute Mal mehr als die Hälfte der Besucher einer Seite für PC-Hardware sind in der Lage einen Addblocker zu nutzen, damit braucht man auch einfach deutlich mehr Klicks.



Oder vieleicht einfach mal mehr Qualität? Ich bin mir sicher das es hier noch einige gäbe, die ihre Addblocker nutzen, die bereit wären ein PCGH+ Abo abzuschließen, mich inklusive, wenn den die News auch mal in Qualität auf einem fachlichen Niveau wären wo man sagen kann das es den Abopreis, als Unterstützung, rechtfertigt.

Aber ich schließ hier sicher kein Abo ab wenn ich dann mit Pokemon-News, Fallout 76 News, hirnrissige Gerüchte wie dieses hier und derergleichen Boulevard Niveau News zugemüllt werde, dann kann man auch gleich beim Springer Verlag lesen. 

Wenn man an sich selbst den Anspruch stellt ein Fachmagazin für Gaming Hardware sein zu wollen möchte man als Leser halt auch gerne fachlich bei den News informiert werden, gerne auch über Spiele (sofern ein Hardwarebezug klar erkennbar ist), aber das wird hier wirklich zunehmend schwerer, leider...


----------



## Mahoy (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder vieleicht einfach mal mehr Qualität? Ich bin mir sicher das es hier noch einige gäbe, die ihre Addblocker nutzen, die bereit wären ein PCGH+ Abo abzuschließen, mich inklusive, wenn den die News auch mal in Qualität auf einem fachlichen Niveau wären wo man sagen kann das es den Abopreis, als Unterstützung, rechtfertigt.



Ein klassisches Henne-/Ei-Problem: Gibt es zu wenige (Online-) Abonnenten, weshalb auf auf Clickbait zurückgegriffen werden muss, oder ist es der Clickbait, der Abonnenten vergrault?

Oder anders: Irgend jemand muss in Vorleistung gehen.
Entweder PCGH.DE indem sie auf solche Murks-Meldungen verzichten und hoffen, dass dadurch die Abo-Zahlen steigen. oder Leser, die ein Abo abschließen und hoffen, dass PCGH.DE daraufhin den Murks unterlässt.


----------



## Arkintosz (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Völliger Blödsinn. Die Anteilseigner  von AMD würden erstens ein sehr schlechtes Geschäft machen, da AMDs Technologie im Moment führend ist und der Firmenwert extrem ansteigen wird. Zweitens würden sie sich durch die Zerstörung des Marktes ins eigene Fleisch schneiden - und nicht nur sich selbst...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Entweder PCGH.DE indem sie auf solche Murks-Meldungen verzichten und hoffen, dass dadurch die Abo-Zahlen steigen. oder Leser, die ein Abo abschließen und hoffen, dass PCGH.DE daraufhin den Murks unterlässt.



Da die Tests und Artikel für die Print-Auflage sowieso geschrieben werden, sollte man eher auf den Murks und die Werbung verzichten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein klassisches Henne-/Ei-Problem: Gibt es zu wenige (Online-) Abonnenten, weshalb auf auf Clickbait zurückgegriffen werden muss, oder ist es der Clickbait, der Abonnenten vergrault?



Eher letzteres.



Mahoy schrieb:


> ... oder Leser, die ein Abo  abschließen und hoffen, dass PCGH.DE daraufhin den Murks  unterlässt.



Hatte ich auch gehofft.

Also ich bin gerade in Versuchung zu suchen, wie/wo ich das Online-Abo wieder kündigen kann.
Werbung hatte ich vorher ohne das Abo eher noch weniger(dank guter Blocker). 
Wollte aber mal etwas Geld abseits der Hefte zahlen und das ist auch ok so, für mich.


Übrigens: 
Analysten schätzen, dass das Wetter morgen kälter, als draußen ist und wer bin ich und wen ja, wie viele ? 
Erst mal n Kaffee rauchen, auf den Schreck ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ... hat nichts mit der Auswahl der News zu tun. Das darfst Du gerne mir vorwerfen.



Schön, wenn jemand Rückgrat zeigt und Verantwortung übernimmt, auch wenn's in diesem Fall eher etwas unangenehmer Art ist.
Teilweise zumindest.


Gute N8 @ all !


----------



## DBGTKING (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Ja was würde denn passieren wenn AMD sich von Grafikkarten Abteilung trennen würde. Dann anschließend ein Deal abschließt um apu weiterhin zu vermarkten. Damit die Konsolen weiter so wie immer sein könnten. Freilich kommen dann pro Chip Kosten dann dazu. Aber denke mal Intel könnte bessere Grafikkarten produzieren. Und durch gute Technik punkten. Aber sicher besser wäre die gpu sparte beim doppelten Wert zu verkaufen. Dann hätte AMD genug Geld noch bessere prozessoren zu fertigen und die gpus werden auch besser. Wir würden somit alle gewinnen. Weil dann die Käufer dann bessere Produkte erwarten könnte. So wie es gerade läuft geht es sicher auf Dauer ja auch nicht weiter.

AMDs Zukunft wird langfristig fraglich sein. Es bedarf zwar Mehrere Sachen die AMD ins wanken bringen könnte. Aber würden die gleichzeitig auftreten dann wäre das nicht gut.

Nehmen wir an bei den Konsolen würde sich Absatzzahlen stark einbrechen. Die gpu würde nicht so gut einschlagen wie erhofft. Im professionellen Bereich sinkt rapide das Interesse. Prozessormarkt wäre aufeinmal ünersatigt. Und würde ebenfalls einbrechen. Würde alle diese Punkte in kurzer Zeit gleichzeitig passieren. Dann würde es AMD sehr schlecht gehen. Und Konkurrenz würde am Ende nicht mehr wirklich da sein. Was würde dann AMD dann machen. Weitere Mitarbeiter entlassen. Wohl eher nicht weil sie dann am Ende sich selbst ein Bein stellen würden. Abteilungen schließen, ja welche. Gibt doch kaum noch was, was man auflösen könnte. Dann wäre die gpu sparte auflösen also sprich Verkauf die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. Warum weil wenn man das nicht magst, gefährdet man dann die ganze Firma. Das macht gewiss keiner mit guten mensch verstand so.


----------



## fipS09 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an bei den Konsolen würde sich Absatzzahlen stark einbrechen. Die gpu würde nicht so gut einschlagen wie erhofft. Im professionellen Bereich sinkt rapide das Interesse. Prozessormarkt wäre aufeinmal ünersatigt. Und würde ebenfalls einbrechen. Würde alle diese Punkte in kurzer Zeit gleichzeitig passieren.



Wenn so viele Worstcases aufeinmal eintreten gäbe es wohl nicht sonderlich viele Firmen die so etwas überstehen könnten. Du sagst ja auch nicht, "Fielmann steht schlecht da, nehmen wir mal an ab morgen könnten alle Menschen gut sehen.. dann wäre es für die vorbei"

AMD ist im Vergleich zu anderen Firmen ja schon relativ breit aufgestellt, je spezialisierter eine Firma ist, desto eher kann man in so eine Situation kommen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Du musst das in einem grösseren Zusammenhang sehen. Wenn dieses Szenario eintritt, hat NUR! AMD ein Problem, Nvidia & Intel stecken dass locker weg 

Genauso, wenn AMD jetzt die Grafiksparte an Intel verkauft und es tritt oben gesponnener Nonsense ein, steckt Intel das locker weg und AMD grippiert trotzdem 

Und @T
Was hat der Glaube in Analysen zu suchen? 
Obwohl, die Börse ..., naja lassen wir das


----------



## geisi2 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Du musst das in einem grösseren Zusammenhang sehen. Wenn dieses Szenario eintritt, hat NUR! AMD ein Problem, Nvidia & Intel stecken dass locker weg
> 
> Genauso, wenn AMD jetzt die Grafiksparte an Intel verkauft und es tritt oben gesponnener Nonsense ein, steckt Intel das locker weg und AMD grippiert trotzdem
> 
> ...



Da ist viel Glaube dahinter. Alleine wenn man sich einen Börsenbericht bei ntv reinzieht hat das tlw. schon eine gewisse religiöse Rhetorik.
Der Markt gibt, der Markt nimmt, der Markt bestraft^^


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ja was würde denn passieren wenn AMD sich von Grafikkarten Abteilung trennen würde. Dann anschließend ein Deal abschließt um apu weiterhin zu vermarkten. Damit die Konsolen weiter so wie immer sein könnten. Freilich kommen dann pro Chip Kosten dann dazu. Aber denke mal Intel könnte bessere Grafikkarten produzieren. Und durch gute Technik punkten. Aber sicher besser wäre die gpu sparte beim doppelten Wert zu verkaufen. Dann hätte AMD genug Geld noch bessere prozessoren zu fertigen und die gpus werden auch besser. Wir würden somit alle gewinnen. Weil dann die Käufer dann bessere Produkte erwarten könnte. So wie es gerade läuft geht es sicher auf Dauer ja auch nicht weiter.
> 
> AMDs Zukunft wird langfristig fraglich sein. Es bedarf zwar Mehrere Sachen die AMD ins wanken bringen könnte. Aber würden die gleichzeitig auftreten dann wäre das nicht gut.
> 
> Nehmen wir an bei den Konsolen würde sich Absatzzahlen stark einbrechen. Die gpu würde nicht so gut einschlagen wie erhofft. Im professionellen Bereich sinkt rapide das Interesse. Prozessormarkt wäre aufeinmal ünersatigt. Und würde ebenfalls einbrechen. Würde alle diese Punkte in kurzer Zeit gleichzeitig passieren. Dann würde es AMD sehr schlecht gehen. Und Konkurrenz würde am Ende nicht mehr wirklich da sein. Was würde dann AMD dann machen. Weitere Mitarbeiter entlassen. Wohl eher nicht weil sie dann am Ende sich selbst ein Bein stellen würden. Abteilungen schließen, ja welche. Gibt doch kaum noch was, was man auflösen könnte. Dann wäre die gpu sparte auflösen also sprich Verkauf die einzig sinnvolle Lösung. Warum weil wenn man das nicht magst, gefährdet man dann die ganze Firma. Das macht gewiss keiner mit guten mensch verstand so.



AMD wird seine Grafiksparte niemals verkaufen, der Markt und damit meine ich den aller größten Teil, abseits von "hardcore" Gamern, entwickelt sich immer mehr in Richting integrierter Produkte, in vielleicht 5 Jahren werden 95% aller Notebooks nur noch aus APUs bestehen und auch der Desktop Markt wird sich in diese Richtung entwickeln, da die APUs genügend Leistung entwickeln werden (Siehe Konsole).
Insoweit steht eher Nvidia vor einer sehr großen Herausforderung in den nächsten JAhren, da Ihnen durch die APUs immer mehr Kunden im Volumensegment abhanden kommen werden und sie keine x86 Lizenz haben. Sie können auch durch die Übernahme von AMD keine bekommen, weill die X86 Lizenz von AMD daran gekoppelt ist und in diesem Fall erlöschen würde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Bezüglich einiger Artikel die eher "Clickbait Charakter" haben: Ich überlege gerade anstatt eines PCGH Online Abos, lieber die Digitalausgabe der Zeitschrift zu abonnieren.

Es kommt mir so vor, als wenn die (online-)Seite hier eher eine Art "Elektronik/Hardware-Unterhaltungsseite" geworden ist, wo viele tolle Sachen dabei sind, aber halt auch Dinge, die man eher als leichte Unterhaltung ansehen könnte, was ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss, wenn man weiß, was einen erwartet und man das auch möchte.
So für "beim Kaffee" ist das vielleicht ja auch gar nicht schlecht.

Und man selbst ist hier im Forum vielleicht auch Teil davon. 
Das Forum lebt zum Teil, was den Unterhaltungscharakter angeht, ja auch von bestimmten Charaktertypen, die Wiedererkennungswert haben, die manchmal nerven, manchmal tolle Beiträge leisten, manchmal anderer Meinung und manchmal der gleichen Meinung sind, ohne die es aber sicherlich eher recht steril und langweiliger zugehen würde.

Stellt euch mal vor, es würden nur noch kurze Sätze zugelassen, keine sonstigen Dinge, wie Avatare, Signaturen, Bilder usw. und alle würden nur noch User 1, User 2 heißen, die völlig politisch korrekte Dinge schreiben, wo 99% konform mit gehen.
Das wäre laaaaaangweilig.
Hier kennt man mittlerweile "seine Leute".  Im positiven, wie im negativen, was für einen guten Ausgleich und verschiedene Meinungen sorgt.

Was die Online Ausgabe angeht:
Es sind ja auch viele wirklich gute, interessante Artikel dabei, aber man kann bestimmt nicht alle paar Stunden einen neuen Spitzenhardware-Artikel schreiben, wo man Kunden mit bindet.
So viel Hardware gibt's gar nicht.
So gesehen is das sicherlich auch eine Gratwanderung von den(dem?) Verantwortlichen, da einen gesunden Kompromiss zu finden.
Man muss ja auch irgendwas bringen, da es erwartet wird. Ansonsten guckt bald keiner mehr rein, wenn da jeden Tag genau _nix_ steht.

Ich werd' mal schaun, ob ich lieber die Zeitschrift in digitaler Form abonniere(ein Jahr Online-Abo hab ich eh schon bezahlt, was aber auch voll ok ist, um mal "danke" für alles zu sagen).
Vielleicht gibt's ja eine Art "upgrade", oder sowas ähnliches.
Whatever. 

Mal gucken.


Waren nur mal meine Gedanken dazu. 
Ihr wisst schon: Den einen nervts, der andere kann es nachvollziehen. 

Weiter machen ! 

Erst mal n Kaffee rauchen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit:

gesagt, getan ! 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich lass das jetzt erst mal laufen und hab jeden Monat was Neues zum Lesen. 

Nett finde ich, dass es monatlich kündbar ist(also das, was ich gewählt habe). Man kann also nicht viel falsch machen.

edit2:

Hab mal eben gecheckt, was das für mich kostet, wenn ich bis zur Rente der "Leute von früher" bei PCGH, das Abo weiterlaufen lasse und komme so ca. auf ungefähr 1500-2000€.
Das isses mir wert ! 

Falls die irgendwann nicht mehr dabei sein sollten, warum auch immer(der ein, oder andere is ja leider schon weg), kann ich ja jederzeit kündigen.

Ok ... ich hab schon manchmal crazy Ideen.


----------



## Metaltyp (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Intel kauft bestimmt auch Valve, um Half Life 3 endlich fertig zu machen.
Also ... habbich gehört.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Intel kauft bestimmt auch Valve, um Half Life 3 endlich fertig zu machen.
> Also ... habbich gehört.



Tatsächlich? Ich dachte, Bethesda kauft Valve, um an die alte Source Engine zu kommen, weil diese immer noch moderner als ihre Creation Engine ist. Also, für mich klang das plausibel ...

Aber wenn Intel Valve kauft und AMD kauft Intel und Nvidia kauft AMD, was bedeutet das dann für den Spielemarkt?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Öööhhhm ...
Watt ?  

 lol


----------



## Metaltyp (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Ich dachte, Bethesda kauft Valve, um an die alte Source Engine zu kommen, weil diese immer noch moderner als ihre Creation Engine ist. Also, für mich klang das plausibel ...
> 
> Aber wenn Intel Valve kauft und AMD kauft Intel und Nvidia kauft AMD, was bedeutet das dann für den Spielemarkt?



Das bedeutet dann, dass es Bethesda ggf. hinbekommt ihre Fusion aus Source und Creation Engine (ich nenne sie "Sourcation" oder "Croutie" Engine) auf den dann einzigen Hardware OEM zu optimieren.

Und Capcom rekrutiert mit ihren letzten Mitteln dann Hate-Troll-Söldner aus dem Heise-Forum, um den von Jensen Huang geheim entwickelten 'G-Virus'-Erreger, der durch einen Unfall bei der Bestrahlung durch Raytraces im unterirdischen Labor der Nvidamtel Corp freigesetzt wurde und sich rasch in den Metropolen um das Silicon Valley (also Dresden) verbreitet hat, zu vernichten, bevor das Abendland völlig zerstört wird und keiner mehr Lootboxes kaufen kann.

oder so


----------



## Zoon (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Intel kauft den BER - morgen früh um 7 ist Eröffnung


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



sterreich schrieb:


> Dem würde ich widersprechen, der unternehmerische Aspekt ist zwar wichtiger, wenn ein CEO aber keine Ahnung von den Prozessabläufen hat, setzt er mitunter an den falschen Stellen den Sparstift an. Darüber stößt man in unseren Gefilden gerne bei ausgelagerter IT die teuer "zurückgeholt" wird. Kann mir bspw. gut vorstellen, dass man bei Intel die Prozessorentwicklung in den letzten 10 Jahren zusammengestrichen hat, da eh außer Konkurrenz.
> 
> 
> Eine Übernahme halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Obwohl die Kartellwächter in den USA seit langem recht zahnlos agieren würden sie das wohl verhindern. Was ich mir schon eher vorstellen kann ist, dass man Su als CEO abwerben will sofern finanziell und rechtlich möglich.



Der CEO eines Entwicklungsunternehmens mit über 100.000 Mitarbeitern setzt für gewöhnlich nie im Alleingang den Rotstift an, sondern agiert in Koordination mit weiteren Grämien und unter Rückgriff auf einen Beraterstab. Natürlich gibt es arrogante Chefs, die viel Schaden anrichten weil sie der Meinung sind, auch ohne Fachkenntnisse alles nötige zu wissen und keine Beratung zu benötigen. Aber das heißt nicht, dass im Gegenschluss ausschließlich Ingenieure mit einschlägiger Erfahrung als neuer CEO geeignet wären, eine gesunde Selbsteinschätzung würde vollkommen reichen. Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass weltweit noch mindestens eine weitere Person gibt, die unter diesen Bedingungen die Position gut genug ausfüllen würde um für Intel die günstigere Alternative zu einer AMD-Übernahme zu sein.




.oLo. schrieb:


> Mir war ebenfalls nichts dazu bekannt, das Intel interesse an Nvidia gehabt haben soll, ich bezog mich bei meiner Aussage auf folgenden Teil aus dem Artikel:



Darauf bezog ich mich auch.


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



			
				PCGH_Torsten;9689663  schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass weltweit noch mindestens eine weitere Person gibt, die unter diesen Bedingungen die Position gut genug ausfüllen würde um für Intel die günstigere Alternative zu einer AMD-Übernahme zu sein.


Wer isn das?


----------



## Mahoy (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*



Zoon schrieb:


> Intel kauft den BER - morgen früh um 7 ist Eröffnung



Und das Check-In kostet extra, auf mehr als vier Gepäcklaufbänder muss man noch jahrelang warten und alle Türen haben Sicherheitslücken, die erst beim über-übernächsten Intel-Flughafen gefixt werden.


----------



## Johnny05 (20. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

*Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person

*Was haben diese Typen geraucht ? Den Stoff gibts vermutlich nicht im il(legalen) Handel....


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Übernahmegerüchte: Analysten glauben an AMD-Übernahme durch Intel wegen einer Person*

Hat sich jetzt erledigt: Neubesetzung: Intel ernennt Interim-CEO Bob Swan zum Vollzeitchef - ComputerBase


----------

